# ginger beer stamps



## carp (Aug 6, 2011)

i have to ginger beer bottles stamped bourne b denby and bourne d denby . can anyone tell me what the b,d stand for ,and also will these letters help date the bottles.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello Simon,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages. There's a plethora of Denby marks. Would you be so kind as to put up some nice photographic images of the marks and their bottles, so that we may try and understand your query?

 Meanwhile, here's a little Denby history, with a link to a few of the marks. Here's More Marks







 "The Ruthin Soda Water Co.
 Cambrian Stone Ginger Beer
 Ruthin
 "Bourne 'D' Denby" Potters Mark" From.

 There seems to be a number of books on Denby. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you tried the library?






 "Bottle Kilns at Denby" From.


----------



## carp (Aug 6, 2011)

Here are my pictures of the bottle stamps, as you can see one is marked with a *b* and the other is marked with a *d*. I would like to know what the letters stand for? Is it a date that was made at the pottery?

 Thank you for responding to my post.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey Simon,

 Wish I had a definitive answer for you. I do not know the meaning of those single letter marks. Perhaps they were an individual potter's initials, a means to track a potter's production... I just don't know.

 Date wise, maybe you'd do better by pursuing the Ginger Beer bottler. Whose bottles are we talking about, anyway?

 We've got some very knowledgeable British and Australian members, perhaps one of them will look in soon.

 The Jury is still deliberating...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 7, 2011)

Hmmm, Bourne Denby... B and D. Coincidence, I think SO.
 More likely plant or kiln identifiers but I'm just guessing.


----------



## carp (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you for your help in trying to identify the letters on the bottle stamps. I believe your both right that they have something to do with plant/kiln identification, rather then anything to do with the date. 

 Thank you both for your correspondence in this matter.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey Simon,

 So, the curiosity about the Gingers is getting to me... Did ya dig em? Please do share some photos and talk story...


----------



## carp (Aug 7, 2011)

> surfaceone
> 
> Hey Simon,
> 
> So, the curiosity about the Gingers is getting to me... Did ya dig em? Please do share some photos and talk story...


 
 Hi, these are the pictures of my bottle collection to the tune of four. I would like more, but I have to draw a line somewhere because of space in my house. I would love to say I dug them, but the truth is I brought them on Ebay.

 As a young lad I use to collects bottles and actually dug some old bottle dumps, spending many hours finding very little. Most of the old Victorian dumps that I know of around my area have either been dug out or built over. So consequently my interest in collecting bottles faded, until thirty-five years later I was doing some gardening work for a neighbor and happened to dig up part of a green top King and Barns ginger beer bottle. 

 Suddenly my interest returned because the brewery in question was just around the corner form where I live an a few years ago I use to do welding pipe work for the brewery before it ceased trading in 2008.

 I happened to go on Ebay and look at the ginger beers for sale and low and behold there was a King and Barns green top for sale. My friend bid on it, but unfortunately I was out bid, so again my friend bid on other bottles and yet again I was out bid. As luck would have it the seller said that he has some other bottles for sale. As he lived fairly local to me, I went down to purchase some. One of the bottles he had for sale was a King and Barns green top, which was the on I really wanted, so this is my story of how my interest has been revived.

 Here is my collection:


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 7, 2011)

Old memories sure can suck you into an old hobby.[] I can't speak much to the gingers except to say beware. They are faked or still available full. Look up the names themselves and see what comes up. 
 Very nice looking from this end of the internet.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey Simon,

 Thanks for the look at your collection. They're four good ones! I especially like the W.R. Butler & Sons, and the Rock Blue.

 Bluing is it?






 "Blue top stone 'Rock Blue' laundry blue with blue transfer, made by the Buchan Portobello Pottery Edinburgh for W. Hatton & Sons Ltd. London
 England, circa 1905, 19 cm high" From.

 Funny how that bottle digging in one's formative years will come back and be a delight years later...




From.


----------

